# Steel Dragon Tools, inspection camera



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Steel Dragon Tools Inspection Cameras?
Are they any good. I am looking for camera @ low price. (Under $2000) Any suggestions?

*Steel Dragon - 130 ft Sewer Drain Pipe Color Camera Video System DVR w/ 512Hz Transmitter*


*Specifications:*

10" TFT Color Monitor in an ABS Waterproof Case with a built-in DVR Recorder
2" Sharp CCD Waterproof Color and Self-leveling Camera withÂ 18 LED Head Lights
Easy to use DVR Software.
Internal Mic to speak notes while Recording
Sapphire Glass Lens Cover
Camera Vision Angle : 80 Degree
9mm Fiberglass Rod Cable with cable length meter and stainless steel wheel
512Hz Transmitter Included
Remote Control ( For Monitor ),
Rechargeable Li-ion Storage battery , last about 3 hrs
*Sonde:*

Frequency : 512 Hz
Max distance : 10 ft in cast iron, 15 ft in nonmetallic lines


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks Chinese, good food baaad cameras.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

How about Bill's Video in Fargo ND, they sell "Sewer Eye" inspection cameras. Anyone familliar with this brand?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a VU-Rite camera. Works for me, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg(just an arm)
http://www.vu-rite.com/index.php


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks just like this set-up from Amazing Machinery

NO ENDORSEMENT..
also appears to be $700.00 less for what appears to be the same item

again..
NO ENDORSEMENT

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/video-econo-products.html








1-1/8” PUSH CABLE VIDEO KIT
130 ft. Fiberglass Push Cable
Model Number #FB-PIC4188
WORKS IN 2" TO 6" PIPES
SYSTEM INCLUDES
• 10 ” Color LCD Display Monitor
• Remote Control For Monitor
• Built In Digital Recorder
• Built in Microphone
• Built in 512Hz Sonde
• Movie Format AVI
• ABS Waterproof Case
• USB Port
• High Resolution Camera
• Sapphire glass lens cover
• Waterproof Camera
• Camera Vision Angle: 60 Degrees
• 12 LED Lights
• 130 ft Fiberglass Push Cable
• Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
• Battery Time; About 4 Hours
• One Year Limited Mfg. Warranty 
• Normal Shipping Time, 2 to 4 Days
• Ships Via UPS Ground


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> How about Bill's Video in Fargo ND, they sell "Sewer Eye" inspection cameras. Anyone familliar with this brand?


i have actually talked to "bill" on the phone and he is pretty knowledgeable about what he is selling. He kind of reminds me of vu rite. I sent emails to about 8 people who have bought his cameras with in the last year and all the reviews were real positive.

The only negative i would have to say is his monitors don't have any recording abilities and for a built in sonde its another 500 bucks on certain models


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I was recently told Bill (Sewer Eye) uses the same "Pro-Built" cameras that "South Coast Equipment" uses. I know "South Coast Equipment" seems to have a pretty bad rep, but I don't know if it is all camera related or something else.

Mark


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Save up*

Go for the real deal. I threw 4k in the air on a south coast rig, what a POS. Sent in for repairs 3 times the one and only year I've had it and I bought it new. Saving my quarters for a View-Rite. Plenty of good ol boys in here use them and give totally positive reviews.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Go for the real deal. I threw 4k in the air on a south coast rig, what a POS. Sent in for repairs 3 times the one and only year I've had it and I bought it new. Saving my quarters for a View-Rite. Plenty of good ol boys in here use them and give totally positive reviews.


Are those amazing machinery cameras SCE as well? They look like the same POS as those SCE. I here you im saving for a view right as well. Do you know if you can hook a view right up to a laptop? I would like to hook it up to my cpu to record on it, if that is even possible.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Mr Plumber said:


> Are those amazing machinery cameras SCE as well? They look like the same POS as those SCE. I here you im saving for a view right as well. Do you know if you can hook a view right up to a laptop? I would like to hook it up to my cpu to record on it, if that is even possible.


Ridgids cam comes Tuesday I'll let ya know how it works


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Today a guy posted on the Ridgid Forum saying he use to build the reels and cages for "South Coast Equipment". According to him, "South Coast Equipment" and "Pro-Built" are one and the same.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Today a guy posted on the Ridgid Forum saying he use to build the reels and cages for "South Coast Equipment".* According to him, "South Coast Equipment" and "Pro-Built" are one and the same.*
> 
> Mark


I busted that connection several months ago...
Both of their websites used the same PhotoBucket Account... :laughing:

They know the bad reputation SCE has and now they are trying to invent new brands rather than new equipment that actually works....:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I busted that connection several months ago...
> Both of their websites used the same PhotoBucket Account... :laughing:
> 
> They know the bad reputation SCE has and now they are trying to invent new brands rather than new equipment that actually works....:whistling2:


Why do all of these POS cameras look alike.  Does someone import them from china and then sell them to SCE, Probuilt, Amazing Machinery and Steel Dragon or something. It be interesting to know if the model numbers are all the same.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> Why do all of these POS cameras look alike.  *Does someone import them from china and then sell them to SCE, Probuilt, Amazing Machinery and Steel Dragon or something.* It be interesting to know if the model numbers are all the same.


Yea South Coast Equipment does.... :laughing:

One of these days they'll run out of names and all they'll have left is....
*POS Camera Inc.* :laughing:


----------

